# Not sure where to ask?



## riclepp (15 Jan 2013)

Hi All

I hope I am in the right place or the next one down. I am hoping that someone on this new forum page may be able to help. I am after someone who can made metal makers marks, you know the ones where you wack with a hammer and it leaves your signature mark. It is to be used on wood. If no one here makes them any idea of someone whom I can contact to see if they can help.

Many thanks.

Richard L


----------



## marcros (15 Jan 2013)

several on the forum have used http://www.spanglefish.com/metalstamps/


----------



## riclepp (15 Jan 2013)

Hi Marcros

Many thanks for that, will have a look .

Cheers


----------



## jimi43 (17 Jan 2013)

They are superb...but listen to their advice because what you think may work in pen or ink won't be the best looking as a stamp.

Here's my one:







They work best on end grain but also on long grain on some woods.

Jim


----------

